# MARA Agent Charges



## nortonrls (Jul 3, 2009)

Dear forum friends,


Hi to all my agent charges me a lot for the whole visa process and he ask s me for more 25 thousand ruppes during my Visa is stamped


Pls let me know how did u all pay your MARA agents, pls share.....

Also pls let me know whether in Initial entry period, we can just go and validate our visa and come back immedietely, then later when things are doing well can we enter australia.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

From your initial date of entry you can go straight back home again. You will then have 5 years in which to move over permanently.

With regard to agents fees, we paid them in stages. Initial checking to make sure we could apply for a visa; skills assessment; main visa application. Once each stage was completed we paid our agent.

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

as dolly said, is that your final installment? or is that the amount he wants to get your passport stamped? what does your contract say?


----------



## nortonrls (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks Dolly and Anj for your replies, i have paide in installments only everything including my last installments comes to around 1 lakh rupees, do you find that reasonable, but i heard some other MARA agents take less than that...


thats why wanna confirm , i wanna know the rates in India and abroad...Pls share...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

nortonrls said:


> Thanks Dolly and Anj for your replies, i have paide in installments only everything including my last installments comes to around 1 lakh rupees, do you find that reasonable, but i heard some other MARA agents take less than that...
> 
> 
> thats why wanna confirm , i wanna know the rates in India and abroad...Pls share...


1Lac is the last installment or its the total cost...??


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, we paid out agent 2500A$ which is more or less the same as what you paid.

As long as you got the visa, why bother with what others take. just check if teh last installment was in your contract, if it was then i think u shud pay. if not then u can question them.


----------



## nortonrls (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks anj..... i have not got my visa yet................ its a Regional SS Visa 475 applied on 26 March2010 my medicals are finalised...no futher news...fingers crossed..........


ill pay the amount 25000 rs after my visa is approved ...lets see...hmmmmmm:ranger:


----------

